# Calisto and Demon



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 1, 2007)

I already typed this once. And my computer closed a bunch of random windows on me so not i'm a little bit of the angry. But anyways...

I'm just setting aside a place to post pictures of two French Lop litters i'm very much looking forward to. Both will bef irst time moms, so i'm nervous. Though thats usual for me. I get nervous if they're expecting their 5th litter. 

But I have some pics of the parents.... 


CALISTO






Bred to....

ZIAD





I'm hoping for more chins. 


And...


DEMON (a somewhat younger picture of her)





Bred to...

CHAD




I'm hoping for some broken blacks out of this litter. I've had several requests for them.



Sad thign is I planned this really bad. Or didn't plan at all really. I'm going to the MEdina/Berea show this weekend and I won't be here for the arrival of the babies. And that makes me nervous so i'm leaving both does with my friend Gail nearby so she can keep a 25 hour watch on them Saturday and Sunday. She has 2 older kids that will be able to help her. She has bunnies so she's a bunny person at least and I trust her to treat them like her own children. 

My mum will be taking care of my dogs, horsies, and the rest of my herd. My poor Spanky(horse) did somethin to his eye about a week ago and I had to call teh vet out for an emergency farm call. She gave me eyedrops and painkillers for hi amnd the swelling went away in like 2 days but then it got all bloody and red and cloudy and I calledt he vet again and she said he has a crazy infection and gave me 4 more medications in addition to he drops i'm already giving him. So inthe morning he has totake (10) 975 mg tablets and 8 smaller tablets in addition to 3-5 drops of two different kind of eyedrops and also a thin line of ointment needs to be squirted in his eye. He gets all the eye stuff 3 times a day and the pills twice a day and he's not allowed to be turned out. I feel bad leaving him but mum said she can take care of him and she loves him almost as much as I do so I think he'll be ok. He's very good about his medicine at least. 

So....the end.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 1, 2007)

Chad is so handsome! I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 1, 2007)

Ooh what pretty bunners! I love Chad, too. He looks like he could be my Rory's daddy! Can't wait to see the little ones, due in just a few days!


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

Babies?! inkbouce:Woohoooo! I'm sorry to hear about your horse though. Sounds nasty... :?

Lol, love the bunny names btw... :devil

Anywho, I wish you all the best and hopefully everything will go smoothly. Luckily you have someone good to look after them. :nodI can't wait to see the the babies... Where's my favorite boy btw?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 1, 2007)

I wsa just playing with Teddy today. He just gets...fatter. Like a softball with legs and ears. I'll have to take more pictures of him tomorrow. He's developing quite a fan club. 

I too am very anxious for these babies. Too bad i'm goign to miss the best part! Finding that furball early one morning and mom is all ike 'oh em gee i'm so flippin' tired and I want lots of food'' and I have to count them all and see all teh colors and poke their fat tummies. 

The End.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

What type of horse is Spanky?

Did they say that the infection is in the tear duct? 

I have a LOT of very recent experience with horse eye infection sounding just like this. I'll want to keep updated on its progress in healing if you don't mind.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

No, the infection is inside his eye. The vet tried to look into it and couldn't even see. Its like, solid cloudy red. Poor boy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

It's horrible when they are sick/hurt. Is he trying to rub it?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

They are all Beautimus!!! :inlove: Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah! the bunners are gorgeous! I can't wait to see the babies either! 

Sorry, when I saw about the horse I kept thinking about what just happened with my niece and her pony.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanky is a buckskin Quarter horse. He's my baby. And no he's not trying to rub it. I'v been keeping a fly mask on him though. He did roll in his stall the other day. But that's not unlike him. He'd roll in anything anywhre, any time. Doesn't matter. When it was super cold in winter and we didn't want ot turn them out for a long time, we'd still put al ead on our horses and take them for a walk and the first thing he always did every year was roll in the snow.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like my Dakota - he rolls in new sawdust, snow, mud........ :Xright after a nice bath before a show!!!! He's a chestnut QH.

We have a red dunn too! Her name is Pokie.

My niece had a POA and he kept being treated for an eye infection that supposedly irritated his tear duct. After months of treating him and wiping bloody discharge from his face, my sis inlaw took him for xrays. It was cancer. he lost his eye and did well for a few months then it came back. I was there when the vet came to put him down. It was one of the saddest things I've had to go through. We had been working on him, giving him chemo, everything and he was good through almost all of it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

Not......the best thing to tell me right now...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

They put off taking care of it too long - if it doesn't heal like it should get the doc to do more xrays. I don't think it would be the same since his was a tumor outside the eye and his eye was only affected because it was pushing it.

That's why I asked where the infection was. Plus he was white. White horses are prone to cancer.


We've also had a horse get an eye infected from what they think was a piece of hay penetrating it. So that's more than likely what you are dealing with.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 3, 2007)

:?*Changes the convo to something more pleasant*

When you get back and you are taking pics of the new babies can you take some pics of my favorite softball? I miss seeing Teddy... Lol. 

Man I could just picture you coming around and poking their bellies. LOL. Poot Poot!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 4, 2007)

UPDATE:

Spanky's eye looks better according to my mother, and our farrier came out on saturday to float teeth and he said it doesn't look that bad. So I'm hoping to see a ful recovery from the Spankers.

Bunny update:

Its 10:06 PM Sunday night, I picked up Calisto and Demon from Gail's house around 8 and brought them hoem and set htem up int he guest room. I put Nieveh and her 2.5 week old babies outside inthe rabbitry. They should be alright. I gave them a big box of hay to curl up in too. Callie and Demon still havnt given birth over the weekend. I kept expecting that call ro text from Gail saying i'm a grandma. And when Id idn't geti t I kept texting her sayins: "Babies? They builda nest? Anything?" And Ig ot " Nothing, nothing, and nothing" And I was all like ....sad face. 

So its 10:06 now, no babies but Calisto is frantically gathering hay like a freaking maniac. Ten shel ays down and pants. Then she jumps up real quick like something bit her and starts gathering hay. Then takes a rest. Int he box, out of the box, in the box, out of hte box. I think she's goign to have them tonight. 

Demon just kind of sits there like a loaf of fat. No nest. No gathering. Just sits there and does nothing. But her belly is all saggy and hard as a rock too, how can she not be prego? I bred her the same day as Callie. I'm about ready to squeeze them both and get the whole ordeal over with. 

But I'll keep everyone posted and I promise pics of the babies. 

-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2007)

Your FARRIER floats their teeth? That's interesting! We have the vet do it. He give them a good shot of ace and puts them in the stockade. Pokie HATES it. LOL! 

Glad he's doing much better! I'm sure he'll be fine.

NO SQUEEZIN THE BUNNERS!!! :nonono:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes our farrier floatst eeth. He's a very talented dude. I always refer to him as ''the farrier'' regardless of what he's out here doing. He's a funny guy. 

I waned to make a post at 2:40AM this morning but Iwas too darn tired. I stayed up until like 12AM and then passed out. And all night Calisto was throwing stuff around and making a racket and thumping and crashing. I don't understand how she could make so much noise. And our walls are very thin, and my head is like 3 feet from whre she is sos I had to lsiten to her all night. She woke me up around 230 this morning and I went to chek on her. She ate all her hay and was just spazzing. So I gave her some treats and a pet pet and I went backto bed. It is now 10:45AM and no babbies still. What's wrong with these rabbits?

At least Demon is quiet. She's still not doing anything maternal. 

But i'm verys ure both these guys are pregnant, I took pics of their fat freakin' bellies for everyone. OMG there's so much fat.


Jesse's not allowed to squeeze buns? Not even the butt roll?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

12:27 PM

Calisto is definitely in labor.

I'm going to try to catch it on video.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

1:31PM 

Callie's backe nd is all bloody. And lays down and then hops up real quick to go into the sitting/birthing position and then grooms her back end for 2 minutes or soand thenl ays back down to nibble hay or get a drink. She's got her nest all made though but I think she plans on having them onthe wire. 

I have the video camera ready. I'm kind of excited abou that.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 5, 2007)

:weee:babies are so exciting!

If she has the babies on the wire do you move them right away? or wait for a while?

just curious what you're supposed to do


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

I usually move them as soon as I find them. When they're ont he wiret hey usually all crawl away from each other and their body heat drops really fast. The quicker I can get them all in a ball togethr int he nest box , the better Jesse thinks. 

She's still not doing much in there. I think i'm gogin tot ake a lunch break. 

-JAK


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 5, 2007)

*Looks for munchies and keeps my eyes on this thread in anticipation* 

No eating Jesse :nonono:You might miss it so you have to stay. I wanna see


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

Too bad for you I already munched a microwave pizze. And I ate it in her room. 

She's in there drinking and drinking and drinking some morreeeee

All I hear it that darn bottle

*ticktickticktickticktick...........ticktickticktickticktick*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

3:28PM

Calisto still hasn't had babies. How long is this supposed to take? She was bleeding earlier and started bleeding around 12:30. Its 3 hours later and she hasn't had babies. She seems fine otherwise. Just lounges around and eats hay. Should I be worried?


-JAK


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 5, 2007)

*Pulls up a chair besides you and offers you some skittles*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

I freaking hate skittles. Seriously I can't stand them they make me so so ill. 

Get away from me. And don't come back until you have chocolate. 

love
-Jesse


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 5, 2007)

:shock:

Calisto....white lop...will probably have a white lop baby...

A white lop is my dream rabbit. I wannnnnt to steeeeal!!!

HURRY AND HAVE YOUR BABIES SO I CAN SEE



Mmmm skittles. <3


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm hoping Callie has some more REWs. I do think they are gorgeous. Though i'm also hopin for some Chins out of her. She'd bred to one.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 5, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I freaking hate skittles. Seriously I can't stand them they make me so so ill.
> 
> Get away from me. And don't come back until you have chocolate.
> 
> ...



*Opens a new bag beside Jesse so she can smell the goodness* *Passes Jesse some chocolate before she can kick me*

Where are the babies??? *Pokes Mama's belly* Maybe you should squeeze her after all :?Lol.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 5, 2007)

*gasp*
This is good. Now when I can't stand life anymore and I crack and bring a sawed off shotgun to work and I go from cubicle to cubicle icing everybody, but when I get to you and I'll just stop and say ''Thanks for the Candy''

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0c_1l9al4[/ame]


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 5, 2007)

:shock:*Gives you a whole bunch a chocolate* 

Lmao that was funny


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 6, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *gasp*
> This is good. Now when I can't stand life anymore and I crack and bring a sawed off shotgun to work and I go from cubicle to cubicle icing everybody, but when I get to you and I'll just stop and say ''Thanks for the Candy''
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0c_1l9al4



lol, I love dane cook! 



Any progress on the baby front?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

No!! Ther's still no babies! She's pulled even more fur and drinks a crapload of watersand won't stop eating but she just won't explode!!!!

This is so frustrating!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

So I'm like 99.9% sure this isn't a false pregnancy. Here's some fun facts:

1. This is right around the time she SHOULD be giving birth
2. She was bleeding from her baby hole yesterday
3. She pulled a crapload of fur and made a nice nest
4. She's lactating
5. She drinks sooooo much water. And she eats like a pig. 

I made these remarks to Erron and he's like:
Der Dragon: she's forgetting the giving birth part

It is possible that she got prego during her second or third return to the buck. In which case she's just drivingf me bonkers on purpose. Though she was bleeding yesterday I'm not sure what to make of that. She's completely cleaned all the evidence off of herself though. 

um...

HELP!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh no. Could she have a baby lodged? or might she be waiting for privacy?

NO you cannot squeeze da bunners! LOL! 

Any news on Spanky? My father inlaw LOVES buckskins. he's the one who bought Pokie (close enough - a dunn) and has virtually given her to my daughter - if we want we could buy her papers from him but I haven't yet. Probably will eventually. That horse loves Lexi and he loves that! 

COME ON GIRLS! BABIES!!!! :tantrum:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

She's had more than enough privacy. I'm going to call teh vet


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

Vet said she may have someone stuck in there, I have an emergency appt for 530 unless I can find a way to get there earlier. 

AAAAHHH


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh nooo...having one stuck?:shock: That is scary! ullhair:I hope all goes well and she has her little ones nice and safely. ray:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope everything goes well ray:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

My friend offered tot ake me NOW so i'm leaving ina few. The downside is that I won't be able to see teh DR I wanted to see though they said they'd call her and see if she can come and see me. The other woman I really don't like. She's like a ditz. 

Callie and I are off. I'm not too worried about Demon as she hasn't done like....anything. She may just have gotten pregnant later than I thought. 


GONE


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 6, 2007)

Okies, we'll be here waiting. ray:Well you might miss taping this delivery but you still have Demon and you have to have babies from Teddy in the future I just hope your girl is ok.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

So I had my friend Melissa rush me and Cal tot he vet. We immediately took an xray, it was kind of hard to see but we found out what we needed to know. Calisto had a breached baby trying to come out that wouldn't. Inducing labor wouldn't work because he was clearly stuck. So I opted for a C Section. I even got to see bits of the surgery. It was neat. And s=the vet had Cal open on the table and I was in the next room with the door between us open and the doc calls out '' I have 7 babies in here..." So all the techs and assistants and other doctors all came running with a towel ready to grab a baby to revive. And they needed extra hands so Melissa and I took a babe. 

So we're all standing in the room having a bunny-rubbing party and the assistent coems out of surgery to tell me that one of Cal's uterine horns was full of puss and had an infection. All the babies that came out of that side were small, underdeveloped, and had absolutely no fur. When rubbed, their skin came off. And we were unablet o revive them. We lost those 4 babies. But the 3 ont he clean side of the uterus were fine and fat and very normal looking. We were able to revive them after many many long miutes of rubbing and peopel crying ''wake up babies! Wake up babies!'' 3 came to life right before our eyes, wrapped int heir little blue towels. And they clicked and peeped and squirmed around and once they were clearly breathing normally we put the 3 kits in an incubator. 

After they finished stitching up Callie I was allowed to walk in and see her and I held her little paw while she started to ocme out of her nap. Then once she was breathing ok they wrapped her in a towel and handed her to me and I brought her inthe waiting room and kept her on my lap until she fully woke up. They said it would take around 10 minutes but it was more like 20. She was soooo sleepy. And I would shift her around and rub her chest to get her to wakey but she was just all Z's. After about 15 minutes I would shift her bulk around on my lap and her head would snap up like she suddenly woke up...but within seconds she was asleep again. Finally she just all of a sudden BOOM! Woke up and rolled over within a split second and she was just awake. Though still woozy but a major improvement. 

We took the babies out of the incubator and I brought Calisto over to the table. She was still kind of sleepy and too weak to stand so she laid on her side and the babies went right to it! They all had a big big meal and got fat fat little bellays! And Cal kind of dozed 80% of the time. I didn't get the ''birth'' on video like I'd hoped, but I did make a video of the new family at this tiem for everyoen to see. 


Me holding Calisto in the waiting room waiting for her to wake up.










And babies getting their first meal






And the video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ1wKrFxymc[/ame]


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww Jesse I'm sorry about the babies that didn't make it. I'm so glad you caught it quickly and rushed her in. They are too cute! Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

Its alright. These things happen. I'm just glad Cal is alright. I don't know what I'd do without her. 

I just gave her her meds for the infection. I have to crush pills and syringe them to her because the vet didn't have liquid baytril. grr. She was.....displeased.... 

I tried feeding the babies on her and they were like '' nope! Still full!''

I'm worried that because Calisto didn't exactly give birth to these babies, that she might not take care of them or realize they are her babies. Though one oft hem squealed inthe enst box and she immediately jumped in there. She kind of landed on them but they didn't seem to care and I moved her foot. 

We'll see


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm so glad you decided to take her in to the vet. I was so worried this morning. I don't know but do they have blood with false pregnancies?

I'm sorry you lost some but those are just special babies there! Thank you for thinking to take photos for us too!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2007)

Poor Calisto!! Will she be okay now? I hope so! I'm sad for the four lost babies, but yay for the three healthy ones! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm glad Calisto is ok for now and I hope her infection goes away without any trouble! And what cute little babe-ahs! I'm so sorry you lost those four, but at least you got to keep the other three :biggrin2:and what an amazing joy to be able to bring them back to life! I remember my grandma doing that with a puppy in my house on christmas morning...it's a miracle right before your eyes!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I'm worried that because Calisto didn't exactly give birth to these babies, that she might not take care of them or realize they are her babies. Though one oft hem squealed inthe enst box and she immediately jumped in there. She kind of landed on them but they didn't seem to care and I moved her foot.
> 
> We'll see



They smell like her and she was in pain as if to give birth so I think she'll naturally bond to them. Plus she's groggy and probably won't remember what happened LOL!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't be sorry for the four babies. I won't say I don't care but it doesn't bother me. Its just something that happened. Most of all I wanted my Callie to be ok, even if it meant no babies. So having 3 little fat ones is more than enough for me. I think you're right about them smelling like her and the bonding thing. When one of the light colored ones was squealing earlier she hopped right in, like she knew she had to be there. I have no idea why he was screaming. I barely touched him and he was all like ''E! ....EEEEEEE!" 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

9:28AM - Calisto's Stitches broke open, I'm rushing her back to the vet. I called and they didn't answer the phone so I left a message on their emergency hotline andthey called back within minutes.

"Sorry we didn't get tot he phone intime its just crazy here....is it just a stitch or two or is it completely open?"

"I can stick a few fingers in there.

"Bring her in."


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh no...:shockoor Calisto. You've all had an exhausting couple of days. I hope all is well. Please let us know how it goes.

I am happy that you got her to the vet when you did. Yay for the 3 little ones & Calisto!!:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 7, 2007)

[align=center]:shock:[/align]
[align=center]I hope she is ok![/align]


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

I took Cal to the vet. The doc had 3 emergency surgeries to perform when I got there so she couldn't tend to Cal right away. So they made her a bed and I had to drop her off. I brought her papaya/Pineapple treats. I handed it tot he tech and Iw as like '' here's her lovin'....for when she wakes up" And she was all excited to give her some treats later.

I hadn't thought to bring the babies, I figured they'd just put her under, stitch her up, and I'd take her home. But now she's goign to be there a while and I have to bring the kids later this evening when Erron gets home. They'll be alright. They looked like they'd been fed this morning as far as I can tell. They weren't like scrawny and underfed looking, which seems to happen if they're hungry or skip a meal. I was goign to try to help them nurse when I discovered I could see inside my rabbit. Not.....good.... or....fun to see. So I wrapped Cal in a towel and called my dad and he came and took me tot he vet. 

So that's the scoop for the moment. Demon STILL hasn't shown any signs of pregnancy other than a freakin' huge belly and she's drinking about 30 OZ or more a day. And eating about 2-3 cups of foodz. But no nest. No building or gathering of any kind. But her belly is HUGE like Calisto's was. So I think when I go later i'm goign to ask if they'll xray Demon and see wtf is going on. I'll hold her food so we can get a decent picture. She won't die for a few hours without eating I don't think. 


-JAK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

The vet called me and asked if I can pick up Cal earlier, and my sister said she would take me. So off I go again. I'm taking Demon for xrays,a nd while that's goin' down i'll be bringing the babies along for a snack. I figure if Cal isn't feedign them and I havet o help, it's easiest to do so while she's sedated and not really caring. Like int he video she had just woken up from the anesthesia and was so ''whatever'' about everything. She was so pleasant. A nice change fromt he ''feed me now or I bite you'' persona. 

So out of here.

-JAK


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay!!! I'm happy to hear that things are going better. Yup, sedation is a good thing sometimes! :biggrin2:

Hope all goes well with Demon. :shock:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got back fromthe vet. Demon had an xray. Turns out she's just full of.....well....crap. All we could see onteh picture was poop. They said she may have reabsorbed her litter in which case she would eventually pass that. So no prego. Even though she's huge and eats more than I do.

Cal got purple stitches. And I brought the babies and they had lunch and the vet gave Cal a green lampshade to wear. She hates it. She keeps running into things in there but she's settled down a lot. She still loves food and can get to her waterbottle, I may need to find her a n odd shaped food dish. I gave her hay to munch on for the moment. Mmm food. She needs her meds for today too. And Spanky still needs meds. and I just got home. And I've like been gone all day. I'm pulling my hair out. 

DAAAH!

Who wants to come shovel horse poo or something? 

-JAK


----------



## naturestee (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I'm just catching up on this. I'm so glad Calisto made it through. I hope the babies continue to do well. It sucks that some of them died but I understand how you feel- Cal is the important one.

*files this thread in back of mind for when clueless newbies want to breed their rabbits* They're all like, rabbits have easy pregnancies and will always be fine.:rollseyes

Edit: EEE! I just watch the video! Those babies were really going to town!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy crap! Totally missed this thread!

Wow..you've had SO MUCH going on...

I'm glad to hear Mr. Spanky is doing better...I worried for him while I read the thread...

And poor Cali... 

Are you okay? I'm still trying to get my AIM to work so we can chat, but it isn't working worth crap. I even had Danny look at it, and he's clueless why it won't sign in. 

I'm tellin' ya...you should sign up for MSN Messenger so we can talk! 

C'MON....PLEEEEASE?!?!

Oh, by the way, the home phone will be back up within days now, so I can finally just CALL you. 

Lots of love to you and everyone,

RosieButt*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Edit: EEE! I just watch the video! Those babies were really going to town!
> 
> 
> Yeah they really like boobie. They love food and they have quite an appetite. My mum just always called it a ''boobie'' and I always thought it was just so funny. And seeing these babies....they get their nose in Cals fur and then they just...SPAZZ! Like they smell it and they know ts there and they HAVE to find it within a couple seconds or they will betotally unhappy. But they always find it and then they're like '' omg yay milk!" And they peep and coo and make sucky noises. I think they're doing really well. For the moment. I usually give babies a week for me to tell wether they're goign to make it or not. But once they're furry and hoppin' aroudn and have their eyes open its usually a go fromthere. I'll post more pictures of the babies in a day or two when they're stronger.
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Nov 7, 2007)

I like how your mom puts it! Yes, those babies like boobie. :laughsmiley:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

They get lots of boobie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 7, 2007)

Purple stitches! A fashion statement? LOL!

Glad she's ok, and the babies are happily getting much boobie.

I'm a horse poo pro. Wish I could help ya.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 8, 2007)

UPDATE: 2PM

I jsut nursed Cal's babies on her again. She kind of propped herself upa nd just chilled. She's so cool. I thinks he knows they're her babies,s he's just needs a little help. But all the babies look fat even before I nurse them, I just let them have at it some more just in case. I figure an extra fat tummy wouldn't hurt. They're almost 3 days old now and are active and crazy and happy. Fingers crossed. Cal is still lactating. Her belly hole hasn't popped open int he last 24 hours. I think we're doing good. 

i've been nursing the babies twice a day for 5-7 minutes. Once they kind of slow down and just lay there I figure they're startign to get full. But they're like goldfish, they'll eat to they explode i'm sure. 

And I just noticed there's 22 turkeys in my yard. 



But we're doin' good. The whoel family is good. Cal's al ittle ticked about her lampshade. I think she was trying to groom her babie as they were nursing....she'd touch the lampshade tot he baby and start licking the plastic. Close enough. 

What a happy family.


----------



## polly (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you got 3 out ok. glad Cali is ok too, nightmare when something like that happens!! what a shame though having a bucket on her head !!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 9, 2007)

Turkeys!! Ya'll have TURKEYS?! 

And lol about the lampshade and trying to groom her babies...that's too cute...

Yep...close enough...:biggrin2:
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> And I just noticed there's 22 turkeys in my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Cal's a little ticked about her lampshade. I think she was trying to groom her babie as they were nursing....she'd touch the lampshade tot he baby and start licking the plastic. Close enough.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 9, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Turkeys!! Ya'll have TURKEYS?!
> 
> Yeah there's this flock of 18-22 Turkeys that lives in our field and they mosey on through every evening abouht e same time. I took pictures the one day I'll haveto find them.
> 
> These are wild turkeys....in the event that you didn't know....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 9, 2007)

Photo update as of this morning's breakfast and this evening din din:

Calisto loves to clean the babies. Then clean herself. Then clean babies. Take turns! Sharing is Caring!



















I put a towel down on our big comfy chair and then let them have at it for 5-10 minutes. Fat babies! I'm just thrilled that they're pooping. And eating. And eating and pooping.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I was just going to ask about her and the little babies! OMG she's so adorable with them! What a good mama. Are they staying with her or are you keeping them separate?

She's so pretty and so are they! are they all dark then?

I'm so glad she's doing well


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 10, 2007)

What a great mom. She seems to be recovering so well :biggrin2:She's so pretty, thank goodness she is ok!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 10, 2007)

Aww...cute cutes!!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah that babies love Cal's big squishy head. Only one of them is dark, I believe this to eb the chin. The other two i'm thinkin' are opals....Cal's father and granfather are opals. 

The baby box sits in Cal's cage and she dotes over them a bit. I see a little opening in the fur mass I think she's been cleaning them. She loves to give them baths. 

WEll i'm off to a bunny show. I made a video last night too, i'llw ork on getting that up later today if it's not too dark and fuzzy.


-JAK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I should have said "not white" lol! I love the little opal colored ones!

I'm so thrilledshe bonded with them so well. Maybe because she really didn't get to clean them and all like normal she's obcessed?? 

What a mama...... she's just as sweet as I've ever seen.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 13, 2007)

Calisto has turned into a freakin' psycho. She rakes me up and down, it's a pain just to catch her. And then when I try to nurse her babies on her....she smooshes her belly against the floor. And the babies are like '' we have no room to find boobie!'' If I try to nurse them onthe other side, she'll lean to that side and not let the babies in. I have to hold her front and back feet together and lift her chest up in the air so her babies can get boobie. She's such a turd! And she throws her nest box around all night so I can't sleep. And then I worry all night about hte babies and I have to keep getting up to check on them. So I figure since she's not nursing them on her own she doesn't need a huge box. Because she keeps goign CRAZY and jumps int he box and stomps all over her babie and they start screamign and I try to grab her and move her and she just flips out. And when she's nursing them she keeps stepping all over them and they get knocked over.

DO A BARREL ROLL! PRESS Z OR R TWICE! And off they go...weeeeee

So I gave her a smaller box so she can't get in it since she's not nursing them on her own anyways. And now she discovered that it's easier to flip over. So I come hoem from a nice night out to find the box flipped overwith the babies pinned underneath.

So I jsut took the box out of her cage completely. And then I was like ''crud where am I goign to put these buggers?'' because I have a husky who would eat or kill anything, and a cat that I don't trust 100%. She's fine around critters but if I were asleep and she had access tot hem it'd make me nervous. So the n I discovered the nest box fits perfectly in my sock drawer. So the socks were evacuated and I put he box in there and just left the drawer cracked.






Babies are 8 days old as of today. No one's eyes are open yet but the Opals have beautiful blue color right now and the silver ticking is just starting to come in on the chin. Everyone is so fat and beautiful and healthy. We're doin' good minus the retarded mother thing. 

I was carrying Calisto back to her cage today and I was almost there and she just randomly spazzed and racked the living daylights out of my arm. It felt like rugburn....just an inescapeable burning pain all over my arm from wrist to elbow. Not like I dont' have enough scars there. Over dinner one eveing my friend noticed them and asked '' Jesse you been cuttin' again?''
"Oh yeah, my tractor got stolen, my wife left me, and my dog died."

The End.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2007)

They can't pop over the back of the drawer when they start moving around can they?

Guess Calisto go over her surgery huh? :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Sheesh, Girl!! Sock babies!!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 14, 2007)

Geeze, Calisto is something else huh?:shock:

Awesome they fit into the sock drawer! How long does it usually take for them to open their eyes?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 14, 2007)

7-10 days for eyes. I can see that little line where the eyelids are starting to seperate. So like....soon now. 

No, they can't get out the back of the drawer. It's as high as the front of the drawer and they're have to climb over the nest box and then over the back of the drawer too. As of now they haven't moved since last night.

At least they were clean socks.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 14, 2007)

That is sooo cool. Strange how things worked. Imagine if it were the same with humans, the eye thing that is.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 14, 2007)

Calisto is a turd. I can't wait til she heals up and gets her helmet off and starts acting...normal! She smells kind of funny from not being able to clean herself. I tried taking her lampshade off so she can stretch and eat her poop stuff but she goes right to those staples. Knocked one loose the other day. The vet said 10-14 days until her hole closes up. 

I bred 2 more French Lops and a Dutch today. I re-bred Demon and anotehr doe, Paris. Who is usually good mom, save the last time I don't know what came over her. But she can help Demon out if need be. And then after these babies are born I'd liketo breed Darko for hte second time and Sen for the first. Then Dar can help Sen out. 

I fed Cal's babies earlier today. i've been feeding them twice a day. I'm kind of tired of being mom. But they need me...and she's obviously not helping. But they'll probably end up getting weaned as soon as they hit the 6 week mark. Only 5 more to go....


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

What a convient space for the babies. 

I'm glad they are all doing well. Make sure you keep taking pictures for us to see!!

Goodluck on poor little healing Calisto!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 14, 2007)

Poor little healing.... what?! 

Geez with an attitude like hers I don't feel bad for her.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey JesseButt...my phone will be back on in about a couple hours...the number might be different, though...I'll let ya know what the number is just as soon as I know!!

I can't wait to chat with ya again...it's been too long since you told me Jesse stories!!

I miss ya...and I still wuff you!! Do you still wuff the Rosie????


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2007)

UPDATE:

Calisto's babies turn 3 weeks old!

I'm amazd they all made it. I expected the worst but I think we're out of the woods now. and... into my bedroom. 

bunnies have been upgraded from sock drawer to modified carrier. They're so happy and I put a little space heater in the bedroom for them. They all sit in the corner closest to the heater. They love attention. I took the little chin in petsmart last night and I can hold him in one hand. and he just chilled while I did my shopping. Infact he passed out. And the person at the register was like ''oh a baby chinchilla'' and I was like
''uh uh....bunny."
"Bunny?"
"yes, bunny."
"oh..."

I also got a phone call today. Someone has put a down payment on this little chin baby. And he'll be traveling all the way from New Jersey to Pittsburgh to get him. It's a pet for his two daughters and he's really done his research and stuff. He's a very nice man. He asked me so many questions! He said he hates to get any animal as a holiday gift but his kids have been asking for one for a long time and his wife and he finally said they'd at least do some research and see if a rabbit was the kind of pet for them. and I think that's very admirable. They describe themselves as animal lovers and hwo they spoilt heir other pets so I really really think he'll have a great home. But he's not even weaned yet so he won't be picking him up for a while. 

So anyways...

3 week old bunny pics.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

They are soooo freakin' CUTE! :shock:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> They are soooo freakin' CUTE! :shock:


Seconded!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

Aww!!! CUTE!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww what a cute story! Sounds like your lil chinchilla will go to a nice place :biggrin2:The fact that they held off, did the research, and then will travel that distance is really encouraging!

Baby butt :biggrin2:I will miss seeing the sock bunnies when they go Lol. Why do they grow? *Sighs* Hehe.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 27, 2007)

> Baby butt :biggrin2:I will miss seeing the sock bunnies when they go Lol. Why do they grow? *Sighs* Hehe.
> 
> 
> They grow because I feed them. A lot.


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

Well that explains it!  maybe if you don't feed them they will stay tiny and cute? errr maybe not....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 28, 2007)

*If I don't feed them.... I'm no vet but....i'm kinda pretty absolutely somewhat positive they will get dead. 




binkies wrote: *


> Well that explains it!  maybe if you don't feed them they will stay tiny and cute? errr maybe not....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 30, 2007)

Pictures and video for everybody!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2007)

:shock:Sooooo cute!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

CUTECUTECUTECUTE!!! Looks like a couple blues and a chinchilla...or do my eyes deceive me...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 30, 2007)

close....2 Opals and a Chin


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooh *drools* OPALS......PRETTY!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 30, 2007)

Yar I was so hoping for some opals. I'm keeping a buck out of there to breed to Demon and DArko later. I'm hoping to get blues out of that.

-JAK

PS - Is your phone still down or do you hate me?


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, i'm pretty sure it wouldn't be so good to not feed them either......guess the will just have to grow up.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Yar I was so hoping for some opals. I'm keeping a buck out of there to breed to Demon and DArko later. I'm hoping to get blues out of that.
> 
> -JAK
> 
> PS - Is your phone still down or do you hate me?



I could NEVER hate the JesseButt!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 2, 2007)

I knew I was too sexy for my own good.


----------



## polly (Dec 2, 2007)

They are gorgeous Jak. Lovin the chin. Â£ week old frenchie = 8 weekold nethiie lol well actually its bigger. one day i will need to get a big rabbit


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 2, 2007)

I will so hook you up.


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

We need updates


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 28, 2007)

FINE! 

I weaned Calisto's babies a little earlier than I'd have liked at 5.5 weeks of age. Then I just heaped the milk replacer ontheir pellets. They were fine. They grew fat. And I put them in their own larger cage and its at face level, so when I ope nteh door to feed they all stick thier heads out and give me bunny kisses. But once the food hits the dish I no longer exist.

I ended up with one opal doe, one opal buck, and a chin doe. The guy from New Jersey came on Dec 24th in the early morning and took home the little opal doe. His 5 year old daughter named her Maisey. 

I'm keeping the opal buck to breed to Demon next year. The chin doe i'm trying to sell currently. She'll be such a sweet doe. And a nice show rabbit. 

Shortly before xmas a woman from Philly called me and said her daughter has been asking for a rabbit for ages. They've been all over the internet doing research and her daughter (she's older) decided a Dutch was best for them, which is how they came across my website. She was asking about shipping. 

I told her shipping is expensive. But I had a guy coming from NJ to pick up a lop, maybe he could pick up her dutch and she could just pay him for his time?

So I called NJ gu yand ran it past him and he gave me permission to give his number to Philly lady and they worked things out and I called everyone yesterday and every one made it home safely and everyone is in love with their bunnies. 



Demon ended up fostering the last 2 babies from Paris's litter and lost one from her own litter. So she has 6 now. 4 of her own broken chestnuts and then a solid chestnut and opal from Paris. They just opened their eyes over the last two days and started hopping out of the nest box, i just can't contain the little buggers. Every morning they're sleeping under her ears. And she just chills and dotes over them. She's been justa terriffic mom. Especially for a first-timer. 

The baby of hers that I had to revive particularly seems to like me. I take him out and play with him a lot. He peed on me twice. He peed on Erron too. Its love, I tell you. 

The End.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm so glad they're doing good...


----------

